

AdSense leaker rebuts Google's denial, claims to hold proof - mkempe
http://www.zdnet.com/adsense-leaker-rebuts-googles-denial-claims-to-hold-proof-7000028953/

======
Gustomaximus
This feels like a Reddit 'I've found a safe post' that we'll never get the
second installment. I do wonder if it is someone just trying to create
attention for the sake of it. What doesn't add up for me;

Why would Google do this? Sure they can avoid paying a payout one time and
then they have permanently lost that sites traffic. The is no benefit to doing
what he says other than the extremely short term. And it's hard to believe
anyone but a single rogue employee could think like that.

It it was true it's a hell of a story but I won't vote up this post until I
see some evidence that it's more than a well written troll post.

------
sillysaurus3
_For those who have a difficult time believing my information I ask you to
simply ask Google and their representatives the right questions related to my
first release of information. Force them to answer those questions
specifically. Ask them “is there a VIP status for publishers”, ask them “why
do account bans always seem to occur just before payouts”, ask them “why do
you fail to provide reasons and evidence of your allegations against
publishers”. Keep asking such questions, keep digging, and you will come to
find out by yourselves that everything I have stated is completely true. Like
many have said, it will be difficult for them to hide it now._

This reads a bit too conspiratorial, I think. Damning implications usually
have benign explanations. It's a transparency problem: Google isn't
transparent about its actions, so that fosters an environment where people are
inclined to want to believe this kind of story. But until there's some solid
evidence, there's really no reason to assume it's true.

~~~
therobot24
yea this smells of BS, the first line had me skeptical.

> "I have communications. I have documents, I have files, I have lists, and I
> have names. I have all of it. Like I said from the beginning, I have
> carefully waited and carefully planned everything out."

~~~
greenyoda
Actually, it sounds a lot like Snowden's strategy when he was collecting the
NSA's internal documents.

